# SQLite mit JPA



## Shout (1. Juni 2010)

Hi zusammen

ich suche nun bereits seit mehreren Tagen eine Möglichkeit SQLite im Zusammenspiel mit JPA (konkret Eclipselink, darf aber auch was anderes sein) zu verwenden. Das Problem ist hauptsächlich, dass im Data Source Explorer von Eclipse teilweise das Schema gar nicht angezeigt wird, und wir das Schema dann trotzdem angezeigt, sind die vorhandenen Tabellen nicht ersichtlich. Ich habe ebenfalls bereits den umgekehrten Weg versucht indem ich zuerst die Entities erstellt habe, und dann versucht habe die DDL zu generieren. Dies wurde jedoch mit der Meldung "DDL Generation is not supported by the Generic Platform" quittiert.

Hängt dies evtl. mit dem Verhalten von SQLite im Bezug zu REFERENCES zusammen? Diese müssen ja explizit aktiviert werden. Ohne diese macht der Einsatz von JPA aber nicht wirklich viel Sinn. Als JDBC Treiber wird im übrigen derjenige von http://www.zentus.com/sqlitejdbc/ verwendet.

Wäre toll, wenn mir jemand nen Tipp geben könnte, oder evtl. bereits einen Lösungsansatz bereit hat.

Danke & Gruss
Thomas


----------

